# sending request slow and broken pipes

## ideanl

I am having problems with my network which I believe have to do with DNS. I use google-chrome browser and occasionally every couple minutes, all new tabs hang for 30 seconds - 2 minutes with sending request on the bottom of my browser window. Additionally when this happens, I get a broken pipe to servers I am connecting to via SSH. So every few minutes I have to close my terminal window, open a new one, and wait until I can connect back to the server. I used google's namebench software to test which DNS nameservers are best for my location and am using the top 3 in my /etc/resolv.conf file shown below. Also, my router is configured to use the top 2 DNS nameservers instead of the default ISP nameserver. This doesn't always happen but has been happening a lot recently. When I found out the sending request was taking too long in google chrome, I switched to Mozilla's Aurora browser and tried the same webpage which was again hanging. My internet isn't slow when it is working but it just has periodical down times.

/etc/resolv.conf:

```

nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 205.171.3.25

nameserver 129.250.35.250

```

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

Existing TCP connections will not break due to DNS resolution problems.  Your symptoms sound more like you completely disconnect from the Internet for a short period.  Are you on wireless or wired?

----------

## ideanl

I am wired. Another Windows computer which is also wired works fine on the same router.

----------

## Hu

During the disconnection period, can you ping (1) your Windows computer, (2) your router, and (3) a known external IP address?  Are you using the same hardware in both computers?

----------

## ideanl

Ping hangs during this period as well. My computers don't have the same hardware but I am also dual booting Windows on this computer with no connection problems

----------

## Hu

Some lower quality hardware has been known to have firmware bugs that manifest only under some operating systems, or bugs which require the operating system to actively work around the bugs.  Your Windows installation may be compensating for such a problem.  What hardware are you using?

----------

## ideanl

Let me know if you would like more specs than the ones listed below in my lspci.

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation B75 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

```

----------

## Hu

Do you load the firmware for your card?  What kernel version are you using?  A Google search shows a number of problems with r8169 in late 2011, though none of them look like the exact symptoms you describe.

----------

## ideanl

I am currently using 3.9.2 although I am soon going to upgrade to 3.9.4. The firmware is compiled into the kernel.

----------

## Jaglover

This card may work better with r8168 driver (it's in portage).

----------

## ideanl

I have been trying the r8168 driver that was suggested it doesn't seem to fix the problem. It seems like since I can't ping the router during the down times, I somehow am losing my connection to the router.

Thanks for the suggestions.

----------

